
RSS on the desktop 15 years later – the launch of Electric River for the Mac - rmason
http://scripting.com/2017/03/30/rssOnTheDesktop15YearsLater.html
======
ta1490951763
It is rubbish. An electron based RSS agglomerator that is clunky, and has
little functionality. A web browser is a better RSS reader, no need to run any
unsigned “app."

